# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  fakes or real plz help i wanna noe if i got hooked up or screwed up

## KillerWeights

r these fake o real? dont mind the pink pills i noe i got scammed i wll be getting that ***** that scammed me trust me haha
wintrol-50 mg orange pills
clen - 100mcg white pills


so yea these r items i have and want to noe if there r fake or real plzzz help me out and thanks

----------


## BBJT200

dbol as a single 250mg pill? That sounds a bit far-fetched to be honest.
I wouldn't want to see what would happen to a person who took 250mg at once. 

It's highly likely that you bought yourself some flour-filled capsules, or they're mislabeled and are 25mg.
They're hand-capped though, so we have no way of telling you if they are legitimate or not.

----------


## igal

Faked

----------


## JWP806

> Faked


Any evidence of this or are you just throwing shit out there?

----------


## JWP806

OP, I think it's going to be impossible for something to confirm the legitimacy of these as they are capped with no distinguishable marks or anything. 

Please tell me that this is not your cycle: Winstrol , clen and dbol ?

Those dbol are not 250mg per cap...

----------


## songdog

Dam and I thought the only guy crazy enough to go for the fake 250mg Dball was Lunk.Then you came around :Smilie:

----------


## fit2bOld

Great first post, no way to know but if you have to ask and don't know who made them..... then you got scammed. I personally would throw it all away. Or send to Lunk!!

----------


## Granovich

100% fake

----------


## >Good Luck<

No bottle for dbol ? They look like animal products. I had animal rage and it was identical to the red ones... IMO.... SCAMMED!

And if you took 250mg dbol, I think you'd sh!t blood

----------


## Alinjr

250mg, WOW. lol

----------


## austinite

Dang. Hope you have a pill cutter. lol. I think he meant 250 tabs. Still a lot for one batch.

----------


## panntastic

What sort of cheap ass ugl makes and sells caps? 
I would toss them away myself

----------


## CanYouDigIt

it is possible to have 250tabs, but the most a person can take per day is around 50-100mg a day without putting extreme stress on the liver so why would someone make 250mg pills... when 99.6% of the population won't be able to use it or will not wanna kill there liver instantly? no profit to be made other then on people who don't know the difference, and think the stronguer the better?...

----------


## reiss c

Orange pills look very much like thermolife e-Bol 


What are a legal supplement 

I believe I've attached a photo sorry bout the dirty dusty hands just got in from work

----------

